# Curly Bubinga Fountain ...



## Kaspar (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## papaturner (Apr 2, 2009)

Very,very nice.


----------



## marcruby (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful shape and finish!!

Marc


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome man!


----------



## markgum (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow


----------



## woody350ep (Apr 2, 2009)

how'd you get the glass to stick to the wood?


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 2, 2009)

Not only a sweet pen, but a great picture. You forgot the clip tho :tongue:


----------



## woodman928 (Apr 2, 2009)

I like that one nice looking pen
Hey Kasper you were the subject of conversation a while back all of us locals what to know where your are in Springfield.
You should join our chapter the next meeting I think will be at lake Springfield and the last one was a real good time.
Jay


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, all!



GouletPens said:


> Not only a sweet pen, but a great picture. You forgot the clip tho :tongue:



That's how the guy wanted it.  



woody350ep said:


> how'd you get the glass to stick to the wood?



With CA glue, but I think I forgot the glass. 



woodman928 said:


> I like that one nice looking pen
> Hey Kasper you were the subject of conversation a while back all of us locals what to know where your are in Springfield.


 
 Southern Hills area.  



> You should join our chapter the next meeting I think will be at lake Springfield and the last one was a real good time.
> Jay


 
 I mentioned in another thread that my day job prevents me from being able to contribute in that way.  I can't say more about it than that, but I do regret it.  If things ever change, maybe.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Apr 2, 2009)

Super finish and photography. I'm impressed!.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 2, 2009)

Kaspar that is a stunning pen, The finish is over the top, and the figure in the wood is amazing. Absolutely top drawer craftsmanship.


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, that one great looking pen!  You are making me want to try out those closed end designs.

John


----------



## mrburls (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome wood and CA finish. Not to bad on the turning either!!! Looks Great. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 3, 2009)

Exquisitely beautiful pen.  I love that it has no clip and that the grain is so accentuated.


----------



## jackrichington (Apr 3, 2009)

stunning


----------



## talbot (Apr 3, 2009)

A beautiful pen Kaspar. I love the shape, colour, material, style, finish and, the quality of work is first rate. Thanks for showing it.
regards, Bill


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pen and execution..as always Kaspar!


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 3, 2009)

Unbelievable figure in that Bubinga, very well done indeed!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone else . That is one beautiful pen .


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful blank, great design and that finish is simply flawless. Very nice, whoever gets that pen is very fortunate.


----------



## chriselle (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooo...That's top shelf right there! I'm partial to no clip duel closed end pens.  How about a pic of it capped??  Beautiful work!


----------



## Kaspar (Apr 3, 2009)

The alignment came out pretty good conisdering it's made from two separate blanks.


----------



## Munsterlander (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, that is just spectacular.  Like someone said, am going to have to try a closed end pen.  Not sure I'd ever go back if I could make something like that!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 3, 2009)

Fantastic pen, lovely shape and finish! WOW!!!!


----------



## broitblat (Apr 3, 2009)

Extraordinary figure, great finish, nice shape, and a terrific pen!

  -Barry


----------



## Nickfff (May 8, 2009)

Hello, 

That looks great. A couple questions:

-Is that sized to fit a rollerball as well?

-If so what is the length of the cap and body?

-Did you drill the holes the same size throughout the body and cap or "stairstep" them?

-Also, have you figured out how to put a clip on that?


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

Nickfff said:


> Hello,
> 
> That looks great. A couple questions:
> 
> -Is that sized to fit a rollerball as well?



No.  It would have been a simple matter to do, but the buyer was dead set on a fountain, so when I asked him if he wanted it to be "convertable" he said "no."



> If so what is the length of the cap and body?


As I said, it would have been simple enough to do.  The outer length of the pen (with nib) was 5.8 inches.  He has long fingers and wanted it long.  The cap is only a quarter of an inch longer than a Gent Junior cap would be.  The inner holes of the pen would be as follows: For the rollerball spring, drill a 9/32 diameter hole 2.8 inches deep.  Then drill the tube diameter hole to proper tube length (Just off the top of my head, I think it's 1.9 inches.  No wait, that's the cap hole.  2.1 for the pen barrel tube, I think.  Check with your micrometer.)   



> -Did you drill the holes the same size throughout the body and cap or "stairstep" them?


I drill on the lathe for accuracy.  I start with a perfectly squared up blank.  Then a center punch for a precise center hole.  Then "stairstep," if that means what I think that means.  



> -Also, have you figured out how to put a clip on that?


Sort of.  The way I have done clips on these closed end jobs involved cutting the cap, so really the cap is not a closed end.  I have several ideas in mind on how do do it with the cap as a true closed end, most of which involve drilling very small holes and using small screws to hold the clip in place.  But coming up with the clip itself is still something I have to work out.


----------



## el_d (May 8, 2009)

Dang Eric, You have a way with CA.


----------



## philb (May 8, 2009)

Was it easy to push the thread insert into the cap? As i imagined if you used a vice or press it would crush the wood and finish?


----------



## mitchm (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous work, awesome finish!


----------



## Kaspar (May 8, 2009)

philbaldwin said:


> Was it easy to push the thread insert into the cap? As i imagined if you used a vice or press it would crush the wood and finish?



Good thing you mentioned that.  For anyone who is going to try this, I did have a problem there.  The wood was fine.  Bubinga is a tough, fibrous wood.   But I cracked the finish the first time, and had to redo it ( which I really, really hate.)  My solution was to push everything in manually.  Much grunting occurred.


----------



## wolftat (May 8, 2009)

Outstanding pen and I love curly wood.


----------

